

DARPA's Cyber Fast Track: How to get your security idea funded - raffi
http://rsmudge.wordpress.com/2011/11/09/darpas-cyber-fast-track-my-experience/

======
epoxyhockey
In case anyone was wondering, the OP's project is titled _A language to
control and automate cyber capabilities_.

The other projects are listed in this article:
<http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/79135>

\- Rogue Networks: Methods of detecting malicious web server traffic

\- Immunity Federal Services, LLC: Combining expert knowledge and symbolic
analysis for detection of exploitable bugs

\- Charlie Miller: Evaluation of Near Field Communication in mobile
smartphones

\- Secure Ideas, LLC: MobiSec Live environment mobile testing framework

\- Korelogic, Inc.: Hand held testing

\- Assured Information Security, Inc.: MoRE: measurement of dynamic code

\- Peak Security, Inc. : TinyLANE - Mobile hardware endpoint security for
individuals

\- Raphael Mudge: A language to control and automate cyber capabilities

------
oakenshield
I heard various DARPA PMs including Mudge Zatko speak yesterday at DC; looks
like DARPA has finally realized that organized government money hoggers aren't
doing squat to actually advance the state of the art in cyber defense. I found
their policy on funding even offensive research very refreshing.

------
jaequery
a bit of an odd place(?) to get funded but congrats!

~~~
jjguy
It only seems odd because from the outside it's a big, faceless, scary
bureaucracy. The Valley and that ecosystem seems that way to most folks
outside it, too. There's serious cash to be had from USG and arguably fewer
strings than you get on most term sheets.

Once you get past the scary outside, you realize it's normal people on the
inside. Submit a proposal and you'll find they're delighted to help you. And
they'll give you funding.

